# Torch Relay in London, Chaos!!!



## 3studio (Apr 8, 2008)

Heavy snow in April in London :hail:


----------



## 3studio (Apr 8, 2008)

Hundreds Chinese one Tibetan protester at London Bridge


----------



## 3studio (Apr 8, 2008)

intension...


----------



## 3studio (Apr 8, 2008)

This guy came with a Tibetian woman...


----------



## 3studio (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 8, 2008)

Interesting pictures but, IMO, underexposed.


----------



## 3studio (Apr 8, 2008)

The_Traveler said:


> Interesting pictures but, IMO, underexposed.


 
Correct :hug::

lazy to adjust the exposure. :lmao:


----------



## KOrmechea (Apr 8, 2008)

I've been seeing this stuff on the news.  It's kind of scary.  I feel bad for the carriers.  

I hope no one does anything too stupid...


----------



## HailttRedskins (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm glad they aren't stopping the Torch because of these 'people'


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 8, 2008)

HailttRedskins said:


> I'm glad they aren't stopping the Torch because of these 'people'



Actually I hope that the US and other countries boycott the opening ceremonies.


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 8, 2008)

Apparently the only US torch stop is San Francisco or something. No Canadian stops. 

Toronto was one of the bidders for the 2008 Games. I'm still disappointed we weren't awarded them.


----------



## 3studio (Apr 8, 2008)

KOrmechea said:


> I've been seeing this stuff on the news.  It's kind of scary.  I feel bad for the carriers.
> 
> I hope no one does anything too stupid...



the situation is wors in paris, tibetan protester attack disabled torchbearer :x


----------



## 3studio (Apr 8, 2008)

The_Traveler said:


> Actually I hope that the US and other countries boycott the opening ceremonies.



but why?


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 8, 2008)

3studio said:


> but why?



So that China loses face in the international community for their actions in Tibet.


----------



## kundalini (Apr 8, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Toronto was one of the bidders for the 2008 Games. I'm still disappointed we weren't awarded them.


Methinks that would have been a better choice.


----------



## 3studio (Apr 8, 2008)

The_Traveler said:


> So that China loses face in the international community for their actions in Tibet.



we all know things from media. media always dig bad news


----------



## KOrmechea (Apr 8, 2008)

Even if the media didn't cover it, would it be okay?


----------



## 3studio (Apr 9, 2008)

sometimes, media better say nothing than lie


----------



## HailttRedskins (Apr 9, 2008)

The_Traveler said:


> So that China loses face in the international community for their actions in Tibet.



So then the United States should 'lose their face' in the international community for going into Iraq correct? Considering the majority of the world disagrees with us.


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 9, 2008)

HailttRedskins said:


> So then the United States should 'lose their face' in the international community for going into Iraq correct? Considering the majority of the world disagrees with us.



The US did lose face in the international community for going into Iraq.
The protests against the Olympics are because China has on-going efforts to destroy the Tibetan culture and their physical heritage and yet remains unresponsive to the world's official government protests.


----------



## Arch (Apr 9, 2008)

I shouldn't have to remind you to NOT discuss politics on the forum... that discussion ends here. :roll:


----------



## HailttRedskins (Apr 9, 2008)

Sorry


----------



## Helen B (Apr 9, 2008)

The caption to image #5 would be considered unacceptable in a photojournalistic context. You can report facts, such as what he said (as long as you get it correct) but not your opinion about him being 'unbelievably stupid'.

The information that he is protesting against China, but not waving a flag makes an interesting counterpoint to your caption to the second photo: _" Hundreds Chinese one Tibetan protester at London Bridge'_. That isn't a fact that you could know, and it isn't corroborated by what we can see in the photo itself.

Best,
Helen


----------



## 3studio (Apr 9, 2008)

Helen B said:


> The caption to image #5 would be considered unacceptable in a photojournalistic context. You can report facts, such as what he said (as long as you get it correct) but not your opinion about him being 'unbelievably stupid'.
> 
> The information that he is protesting against China, but not waving a flag makes an interesting counterpoint to your caption to the second photo: _" Hundreds Chinese one Tibetan protester at London Bridge'_. That isn't a fact that you could know, and it isn't corroborated by what we can see in the photo itself.
> 
> ...



Thank you Helen, I got that:thumbup:


----------

